# New to the club



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Picked up my first kayak this past week.i ended with a ocean kayak trident 13 sit on top. With a Carbon fiber paddle. Has a basic fish finder and anchor pulley system .two flush rod holders and two yak atack rail mounts rod holders..


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm right there with you. Just picked up my first yak this weekend. Got a outback


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Congrats, guys. You will love fishing from a kayak.....so much more fishing opportunity in this area with a kayak than from the shore. If you haven't picked out your pfd, I highly recommend the NRS Chinook. They are so comfortable, you won't have an issue with wearing it all the time. After a while, you don't even realize you have it on, plus all the pockets come in handy.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for the advice and congrats kk.do they fit true to the size ?can they be found on sale ?


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

They do fit true to size. I have seen them go on sale, but usually in the winter & when they make a change in the model. If I see them on sale, I'll post up here.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

I need some suggestion on paddle and rod leashes .I don't think I will like the foam floats for the rods.I'm seeing some that have rebound coils and others that are straight rope..some up to 6ft and others under 3 ft.is there a preference on lentgh ? With coils or without..i really appreciate the feedback..BTW West Marine had a lot of kayak stuff on sale online in there Outlet section.50-70 percent off.


----------



## Robert Oswald (Aug 21, 2014)

Just picked up a Native Slayer 13 with the pedal drive. taken it out a few times with no luck as of yet but i look forward to the warmer days and finally landing some fish.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I recommend at least the paddle leash. I use this leash from Dick's that runs about 10 bucks. It's 2 ft coiled and about double that when stretched out. I like it because of the quick release for getting in and out of the kayak without having to go over or under a connected leash and it doesn't get in the way when paddling. It stretches out along the length of the paddle when you secure the paddle under the bow paddle keeper bungies and stays out of the way:
https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...MIotHsnYvA2gIViI3ICh1YVgmnEAQYASABEgJ9UfD_BwE

I don't use rod leashes. A lot of people do so I guess that's a matter of personal preference. I also don't do lots of trolling and I usually have no more than 2 rods with me when I go. I have the pvc boat style rod holders with a slot for the reel seat support arm attached to my milk crate. All of my rods fit tight in those, so I just go without leashes. I tried at first but found they just got in my way. In the past 5 years, I've lost one rod and that was my fault; when I fell out of the kayak and got back in, pushing down on the side of the kayak popped one loose from the slot in the rod holder (rod was really too long for it) and I didn't check it once I got back in and the next good swell made it go over the side. I did make a couple from some 3 ft long coiled phone handset cords and plastic clips that I keep in my center hatch and if I end up in rough water or a coming in for a rough beach landing, I will attach them to my rods & milk crate just in case but have only needed to do that once or twice.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats. Wait till you catch your first fish from the kayak. You’ll remember it always. Also practice re-entering your kayak in deep water. Not a matter of if it will happen but when. For me holding on to one side kicking your legs hard and snapping on but not reaching across to grab the other side was key for me. If I tried to grab the other side I would always flip it over on top of me. Also I carry a paddle float which makes it easy to get on with an injury or if your tired.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Papa-T said:


> Congrats. Wait till you catch your first fish from the kayak. You’ll remember it always. Also practice re-entering your kayak in deep water. Not a matter of if it will happen but when. For me holding on to one side kicking your legs hard and snapping on but not reaching across to grab the other side was key for me. If I tried to grab the other side I would always flip it over on top of me. Also I carry a paddle float which makes it easy to get on with an injury or if your tired.


This is one of the first things I plan to do. Going to first start by practicing in a friends pool


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

This is the one I purchased. Really like it and the attachment knife lash tab on left chest. Good pockets and comfortable.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Now that you have one, first thing you need to do is fall out and flip your kayak! Practice getting in! I've seen one too many kayakers yelling for help because they don't know how to get back in. This is the most important thing you should learn before venturing out. Good luck, be safe, and tight lines!


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Austin Kayak has the chinook on sale for $82.00. Thats about $27.00 off the usual price. Good company to buy from, have never had any problems with them.

https://www.austinkayak.com/products/22261/NRS-Chinook-Fishing-Life-Jacket-PFD.html


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Great price.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Welcome to the club. My 2 cents on rod/paddle leashes would be to make your own coil leashes via 300lb mono or weed trimmer line. You'll end up with something stronger, cheaper, and more usable/versatile than most that are on the market imo. comeonfish posted this how-to video a little while back: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBQ0g6pNLoU

Just beware the more leashes you put on things the bigger chance you'll get tangled up in one of them if/when you turtle or flip your kayak.


----------



## Jessicatrump77 (Mar 14, 2019)

hey! i am also new to the forum


----------

